# Windows 10 installation stuck at 64%



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a Lenovo G50-45 that i factory reset a couple of days ago because it was running very slowly... After a couple of minutes, the computer restarted and continued to the Windows installation. Instead of compleating the installation however, it got to 64% and then restarted multiple times. I left it on overnight just to be sure, and sure enough in the morning, it was still at 64%. All that happens is the Lenovo boot up screen for about 15-20 seconds, a black screen for 20-30 seconds, a quick flash of the 64% compleated screen and then it shuts off and restarts the process. Ive tried almost everything; pressing buttons, letting the battery die and then recharging it, and even trying to boot from a USB, however there is no screen to select how to install Windows 10 and i have no idea how to get there... Please Help!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2017)

TheSnivyMaster said:


> Hello everyone. I have a Lenovo G50-45 that i factory reset a couple of days ago because it was running very slowly... After a couple of minutes, the computer restarted and continued to the Windows installation. Instead of compleating the installation however, it got to 64% and then restarted multiple times. I left it on overnight just to be sure, and sure enough in the morning, it was still at 64%. All that happens is the Lenovo boot up screen for about 15-20 seconds, a black screen for 20-30 seconds, a quick flash of the 64% compleated screen and then it shuts off and restarts the process. Ive tried almost everything; pressing buttons, letting the battery die and then recharging it, and even trying to boot from a USB, however there is no screen to select how to install Windows 10 and i have no idea how to get there... Please Help!


When i got my new purchased laptop I didn't have a OS, what I did was download the OS installer from the microsoft website and installed it on a SD card. Do you have any other kind of USB device you can use? Is possible the one you have has some problems. Try using the installer and a different usb device. I used a SD card with a USB adaptor.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

plug in your usb turn on your pc press del,f12 any windows key to enter setup there should be an option to boot from usb and then there installer should pop up


----------



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> When i got my new purchased laptop I didn't have a OS, what I did was download the OS installer from the microsoft website and installed it on a SD card. Do you have any other kind of USB device you can use? Is possible the one you have has some problems. Try using the installer and a different usb device. I used a SD card with a USB adaptor.


 The problem is I don't know how to boot with a USB... there is no option to select "Boot with USB". How do I get to it?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2017)

TheSnivyMaster said:


> The problem is I don't know how to boot with a USB... there is no option to select "Boot with USB". How do I get to it?


Read above lol.

I dunno the specifics for your pc, but google your brand laptop and check the bios options for booting usb. Go here and download this.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

It should be what you need to create a Bootup device for installing windows 10 on the system.

You can use a DVD-R or any flash storage device to make it. Just follow the instructions and after is done, use it to boot the installer.

Make sure you have the windows 10 activation key in case it ask for it.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

download the iso for windows 10 (i cant link u the iso) use a tool called rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ and u should bet a bootable usb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

apperently this is the key combo to enter boot menu fn+F12


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> download the iso for windows 10 (i cant link u the iso) use a tool called rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ and u should bet a bootable usb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> apperently this is the key combo to enter boot menu fn+F12


The link I provided is enough, is hosted on the microsoft site and is a all in one tool for installing it on a CD or USB flash device.


----------



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> download the iso for windows 10 (i cant link u the iso) use a tool called rufus https://rufus.akeo.ie/ and u should bet a bootable usb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> apperently this is the key combo to enter boot menu fn+F12



Fn+F12 Isn't working


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

TheSnivyMaster said:


> Fn+F12 Isn't working


when u trun on your pc does it show anything about press_____ to enter setup?


----------



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> when u trun on your pc does it show anything about press_____ to enter setup?



It doesn't show that but I just kept spamming fn+f12 and it finally got me to the boot menu... I'm ok for now... I'll message you guys again if I need more help


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

TheSnivyMaster said:


> It doesn't show that but I just kept spamming fn+f12 and it finally got me to the boot menu... I'm ok for now... I'll message you guys again if I need more help


alright


----------



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> alright



Ok now it's not going to the boot menu again. Also, can I boot from an SD card or do I have to use a USB?


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

TheSnivyMaster said:


> Ok now it's not going to the boot menu again. Also, can I boot from an SD card or do I have to use a USB?


not sure about sd since i always used usbs and make sure your usb is more than 8 gigs


----------



## TheSnivyMaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> not sure about sd since i always used usbs and make sure your usb is more than 8 gigs



Ok. I don't have a USB at the moment so I will try an SD card...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Spam F11/F12 while booting your laptop up. Boot menu should boot up (I never saw a laptop which boots to it using Fn key)
Format every partition, don't leave anything unless you want problems later on. Also, you need 30GB of available space on C:// drive.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Spam F11/F12 while booting your laptop up. Boot menu should boot up (I never saw a laptop which boots to it using Fn key)
> Format every partition, don't leave anything unless you want problems later on. Also, you need 30GB of available space on C:// drive.


some laptops need the fn key such as mine cus the default command for 12 is brightness on my laptop so i need to press fn so f12 will work as f12


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> some laptops need the fn key such as mine cus the default command for 12 is brightness on my laptop so i need to press fn so f12 will work as f12


Shouldn't it be "FN+Action" to trigger it instead? Like press fn+f12 to turn up brightness and f12 without fn key to take a screenshot in-game etc.
My old Acer Aspire 7540G works like that.


----------



## Beerus (Jul 15, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Shouldn't it be "FN+Action" to trigger it instead? Like press fn+f12 to turn up brightness and f12 without fn key to take a screenshot in-game etc.
> My old Acer Aspire 7540G works like that.


at first i couldn't enter boot menu by pressing f12 and had to press fn+12 it might only be like that for dell laptops


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 15, 2017)

Beerus said:


> at first i couldn't enter boot menu by pressing f12 and had to press fn+12 it might only be like that for dell laptops


Yeah, I guess. Dell is weird lately with their hardware.


----------

